# We have 'Lift-Off'.........



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a tracking number!.

Should be here Monday. Watch this space.

Got my 3 kgs of stale beans at the ready to start to season the burrs.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you think! Are you going in blind or have you tastes the nectar?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What what what Ron? What are you getting?

I'm excited and I don't even know what your getting?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Have spent quite a bit of time quietly in the two shops that are using them here in Manchester.

Was at Caffeine earlier today but they were not using it all the time. I didn't ask why not.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Daren said:


> What are you getting? I'm excited and I don't even know what your getting?


Been asleep Daren or has that southern smog been obscuring the view?

EK43 - What else!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Ron - are you trying to keep me in suspense?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Have spent quite a bit of time quietly in the two shops that are using them here in Manchester.
> 
> Was at Caffeine earlier today but they were not using it all the time. I didn't ask why not.


They've got the coffee burrs as have NTP and weren't using the said grinder - pay attention Darren - for espresso. Mandy, in Caffeine and Co, said they were waiting for some new portafilter baskets.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

EK43 - is that all? I knew that was coming, I thought it was something else a little more exciting


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> EK43 - is that all? I knew that was coming, I thought it was something else a little more exciting


Yeah, really boring!!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a tracking number for a portafilter handle!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

oop north said:


> I have a tracking number for a portafilter handle!


NOW I'M EXCITED! Much better than an EK


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What colour did you go for Ron?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> NOW I'M EXCITED! Much better than an EK


Wow, Darren, you're easily pleased!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

It's only a matter of time before I get banned for my offensive EK banter


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not a chance, Darren - the more the merrier. Makes me chuckle


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Daren said:


> What colour did you go for Ron?


White to match my kitchen. Also ordered small hopper. May use that or Aeropress funnel. Going to give both a try & decide which suits me more after some use.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

White - OK, now I'm excited again. That would be my choice. (If you don't like it then it would also match my kitchen - I'd do you a favour and give it a home... I'm nice like that)

So both you and Ooop North are now like kids on Christmas Eve. It's going to be long weekend!

I can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

ronsil said:


> White to match my kitchen. Also ordered small hopper. May use that or Aeropress funnel. Going to give both a try & decide which suits me more after some use.


I'm going to have to make my kitchen white to match my EK


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Daren said:


> It's only a matter of time before I get banned for my offensive EK banter


You just can't tell with these new mods on the scene. Hail Mahlkonig!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I'm going to have to make my kitchen white to match my EK


Only problem with that, jeebsy, you won't be able to find the EK!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Haha! Polar bear in the Arctic vibe going on. The go faster stripe should help with locating it.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well if you wanted Ron's EK43 maybe you stand more chance of getting your hands on that before your Mythos arrives.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Haha! Polar bear in the Arctic vibe going on. The go faster stripe should help with locating it.


Or you could put one of those flashing red LEDs - sort of thing they have on high masts.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Haha! Polar bear in the Arctic vibe going on. The go faster stripe should help with locating it.


Or a crazy coloured dial ; )


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That would be ace....don't think it would take too much colour to set it off, although looking at the EK page on facebook i'm concern the delay might be waiting for Matt Perger to sign it!

View attachment 6074


View attachment 6075


View attachment 6076


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Have been keeping a kilo of Rave's Sumatra Jagong Village for testing on the new Grinder.

Not used it before so have it in mind to try it as espresso & as a coffee shot after I have seasoned the burrs a bit.

Initially going to dose at 20 grams & then play around with the extraction.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Excellent, congratulations. Can't wait to hear what you think of it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ron - you must be very very excited : )

31/03/2014 08:11 Out For Delivery Manchester	2


----------



## SamW (Jan 20, 2014)

If only Peter could stick to his estimated delivery dates! Still no despatch email, still no real communication. Not good enough!! Anyone else still awaiting their email? Chuffed for you guys who are due for delivery today though!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Ron - you must be very very excited : )
> 
> 31/03/2014 08:11 Out For Delivery Manchester2


Whoop whoop , is it on the EK train ?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> you must be very very excited : ) Out For Delivery Manchester 2


Just a 'bit' pleased.

FedEx usually deliver around 2.00 pm.

I suspect sleep tonight is not an option


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

We demand pictures! Must have our weekly EK fix


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah, it's been too long since we talked about or had some new photos of an EK, come on Ron don't let us down


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Right here we go. From me you are not going to get all the technical stuff. I will only report on how the EK is going to fit into my life with coffee.

Here's some first up pics:









It arrived just before 2.00 pm today. Very well packed with the smaller hopper I'd ordered in a separate box.

Made the electrics & it was ready to go.

1 - Set it at a fairly fine grind & let it swallow almost in one gulp a kilo of stale dark beans. Followed this with 2 more kilos at a medium grind.

2 - Took off the knob & set the burrs at zero just a tad above 'chirping'.

3 - Fitted my new dial which gives a lot more indication than the original.

4 - Made an espresso with Rave's Sumatra Jagong Village. set at 3 on my new dial. This was the last bean put through the Versalab six days ago.

5 - Big clean-up....

So thats as far as I've got this afternoon. Will get back at it later tonight.

Lets get the downs out of the way:

Its a messy beast difficult to contain in a Home environment.

The ON & OFF controls do not float my boat. Don't like them. After the softly smooth touch to go & touch to stop of the Versalab, these switches are hard & not positive enough for my likings. They may well improve with use.

However on the other hand:

Wow!,Wow! & Wow! Unbelievable grinder. Fast, easy to adjust, with very repeatable results. For espresso you hardly need to alter the dial for most beans I've tried today. Fast & clean fluffy grounds with almost nil retention. No clumps here.

As for taste it delivers a new dimension which I've never experienced before. Where the inbuilt sweetness has come from I have no idea.

I know I'm going to love using this machine. The one shot pots which I've ordered from Callum will be just the job to work with the EK.

There you go just a few initial views after 3 hours work. BTW an essential is the grounds catcher. Nothing smaller than the one recommended by Patrick or your going to get coffee dust EVERYWHERE.

More to follow


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking good Ron and that stepped part of your coffee corner looks almost custom made for the EK, it fits in really well in white. The new dial looks far better than the original as well, I find it odd with all the current interest in these that Mahlkonig don't offer a more accurate dial themselves, but I guess if they can make more money rehashing a design that's already paid for itself many times over then why alter it.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Superb! Thanks for the pics, does look ace in white, ever so slightly jealous







Need to get rid of the MP sticker though!

Glad to hear you're getting on, it's a big leap of faith to throw down a big wedge on cash on something that you've never had the change to test out.

Spence


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Ron,

where did you manage to find this machine? Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

charris said:


> Ron,
> 
> where did you manage to find this machine? Do you mind sharing the price?


Forum sponsers Coffee Omega sell them.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20EK43%20T%20Grinder

They did have a forum offer on the price at some point but I'm not sure if it's still valid.

Spence


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

My EK43 came from a friend within the Industry. Not retail.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Here is the forum link if you are interested.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14970-EK43-Update

I also believe that Coffeechap said that he might have an extra one at some point so it might be worth PM'ing him.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think it is stunning in white, the 3FE dial looks the business : )

Glad your'e happy with it. Its been a long wait!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm really pleased your liking it Ron. The only way you can evaluate new stuff like this is to try it with an open mind, as you have


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking really good, looks nice in white.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

CHeers for the write up and it looks great in white - good choice


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks great in white. Was the lower work surface made to fit the grinder? If so - thats what I call commitment.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations Ron. Nice one, it certainly is a beast.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Daren said:


> Was the lower work surface made to fit the grinder?


Afraid it was planned into our new kitchen with an eye to the future. This lower level also suited the Versalab.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Respect for the kitchen design Ron!,


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Great idea Ron - it paid off well.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Report from day 2.

Last night I gained a lot of experience with the EK.

A couple of things you may be interested to know if you are considering a purchase.

For home use the short hopper is the one to have. It has a hinged lid instead of a loose one as on the standard hopper. It doesn't make a lot of difference but what the shorty does not have is a bean 'cut off' hopper closure. In practice with individual dosing this makes little difference. For single dosing you can dispense without any hopper & use an Aeropress Funnel but I think it spoils the looks. A bit stinted perhaps.

To my mind the 'coffee burrs' are the ones to have. On my scale my espresso grinds are around the 3 mark (30 points) for the 'coffee shots' I am working around the 10 mark (100 points) on the scale I purchased separately. If you zero the burrs correctly there is plenty of spare for espresso.

Last night I worked into the wee hours producing espresso (but drinking little more than a sip of each)with the various beans I have in stock. I think I now know the capabilities of the EK for espresso. Beyond question the shots do taste different. Fuller, cleaner & definitely sweeter. In beans I know well e.g. Sweet Marias Liquid Amber Espresso Blend which I have used for the past 10 years I am finding deep new intense flavours.

So today I spent learning the principles of the 'coffee shot'. 18 grams in with 310 grams out set on dial mark 10. Lower group head temperature to 90C & extracting for 48 seconds is what I finally achieved & I find is a very acceptable result for a 'brew' type coffee. Very reminiscent of an Aeropress. Very drinkable & achieved with ease. I don't think I'll be visiting this end of the scale very much because brewed is just not my drink. It does however give another style coffee that many people prefer to espresso. Importantly it all comes from the same grinder.

Loving the EK every time I use it BUT I really hate those stop & start buttons.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ron every time you post i get more excited !

Sounds like your having fun though and more importantly the coffee tastes good!

Hurrah!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Leave it running, it'll do 40 mins no bother . Will live longer as a result too


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

Did you say home use? That is mental!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Really glad its working for you Ron! The good reports are not helping my impatience nature though









I'm sure a button mod isn't out of the question! I guitar amp style rocker switch looks to be a similar size and works on main voltage.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Really glad its working for you Ron! The good reports are not helping my impatience nature though


Nor mine!

Best shot I had at Bulldog was the Kocherre coffee shot which was 18g in - 140 out in 47 secs - cooled in 140g ice. Superb.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah stop enjoying it so much Ron









Torn between wanting to hear other peoples experiences with it and it making me impatient etc

Ah sod it , more pics, more clips, more drinking coffee through the night Ron !


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im bumping this because im sick of reading about handgrinders


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, tell us more about the EK........i need a fix


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Quick fix, L1 and ek43 @ London coffee festival


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Apart from my breakfast beverage I've really been concentrating on these 'coffee shots'.

Espresso is what I enjoy but you know I could develop a liking for this brew type coffee.

Fascinating how the volume of extraction is changing the taste so much. Got a lot to learn here.

Its taking much longer to get the hang of, as opposed to espresso which has come right pretty quickly. Gotta be after all those years on the Versalab.

I'm actually going to buy some more suited beans, lighter roast would you believe, to give it a real go. I'm really 'beaned out' at the moment. I got beans green & roasted everywhere.

If you wish to learn how to really use the EK the expense does not stop with the purchase of the Machine. You need, beans - beans - & more beans to exploit the inner workings.

I like to concentrate on each part of a learning curve so I'm staying with 'coffee shots' all through the weekend till Monday. Will put up some facts at that time.

Also over this weekend I'll be making around 18 espresso based drinks at one time. I've now got the 1 shot pots that came from Callum so Saturday I will do my prep & line up the 20 gram doses in the pots ready to roll. Watch this space.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Quick fix, L1 and ek43 @ London coffee festival
> 
> View attachment 6131












Will you be there Saturday AM?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Unfortunately not I am there Sunday but Callum will be there sarurday


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

EK looks great Ron, those pots should work a treat if your knocking out that many drinks! Glad the flavour profile has delivered and not disappointed.

Spence, it's me and Fran representing the lever Saturday so come over for a chat and to pick up those tins.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

CallumT said:


> Spence, it's me and Fran representing the lever Saturday so come over for a chat and to pick up those tins.


Good stuff, we'll be there for sure


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Unfortunately not I am there Sunday but Callum will be there sarurday


Boooooooooooo!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How close to 0 are you when extracting espresso shots now the burrs have settled?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been using one with 50 Kgs through it and was using it all day Sunday, the settings are a whole number away from zero point, I can grind fine enough to choke the l1.


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

@Ronsil & Callum!

what are these one shot pots you guys are talking about, they sound perfect for pre-dosing beans. Its such a faff doing it every time I want a coffee.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Callum set up a group bury on these, they are perfect as they are sealable and hold around 25 grams max so easy enough to dose for any coffee.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

vikingboy said:


> @Ronsil & Callum!
> 
> what are these one shot pots you guys are talking about, they sound perfect for pre-dosing beans. Its such a faff doing it every time I want a coffee.



View attachment 6216


I got them for the incoming EK but they're actually really useful generally



coffeechap said:


> I have been using one with 50 Kgs through it and was using it all day Sunday, the settings are a whole number away from zero point, I can grind fine enough to choke the l1.


Is that coffee or turkish burrs?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Coffee burrs all the way on the ek43 just don't need the Turkish and particle size is better on the coffee burrs


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That's great to know, puts my mind at rest a bit!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Coffee Burrs are working well for me but do remember to keep an eye on the 'zero' position whilst the burrs are running in (seasoning).

I've adjusted mine twice within the first 15 kilos.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive seen comments from a couple of industry guys on twitter about weekly re-calibration of the zero-point if running the EK at espresso settings in a shop environment.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Ive seen comments from a couple of industry guys on twitter about weekly re-calibration of the zero-point if running the EK at espresso settings in a shop environment.


That makes a lot of sense.


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Can I ask why that makes sense? Surely once the zero point is set, unless there is drift in the alignment / calibration then it should need adjusting, Im not aware of any other grinders that need setting regularly - unless you set them too tight and are literally grinding the burrs down.

Mine was spot on from the manufacturer when it arrived and Ive seen no need to reset it.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The burrs need adjusting as they can wear the teeth down too quickly.

For Home use I am expecting mine to remain pretty stable after the initial seasoning.


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

yup - I would agree with that Ronsil. I can't imagine coffee beans would erode a set of burrs like the ek43s on a daily basis which what would be happening if it needed weekly adjustment. At 400 quid a set I want more than a few weeks out of a set


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The rationale is due to the tiny tolerances involved and as said shops are so close to zero that re-calibration is wise


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ron - interested to know how easy you're finding it to keep the white EK clean?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Very easy now.

Had a slight prob with static holding fines onto surfaces & in the 'catcher flask but over came that with this 'food grade' anti static:

*Draper 41923 400ml Silicone Lubricant *

*
*








Seems to work well at the moment. Although it says 'food safe' I've written to them just to confirm.


----------

